# carl kitty



## Rachel's Mom (Feb 26, 2007)

in 2006 we rescued a semi-feral cat, and name him carl. he has always been a skittish cat, and spends a lot of time in the basement so that the other cats won't stalk him....well, the last week or so we have noticed that has lost weight and on monday eric was taking containers of little downstairs and noticed that he was peeing and had blood in his urine, we took him to the vet and yesterday, the vet says all of his blood values are elevated and he may have major kidney damage..he goes in tomorrow for x-rays to see what they show...do they have to be put under for xrays? Poor kitty, we didn't rescue the poor dear to have him have to go through this....

this is carl not long after we rescued him....


----------



## Luvinmygoldens (Jul 16, 2007)

Awww, he's a cutie. I sure hope Carl will be OK. Let us know what the vet says.


----------



## Rachel's Mom (Feb 26, 2007)

thank you, we are devasted by this news...rachel was the first one to win him over when he came in, he still loves her to pieces....he will rub all over her....


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Carl is adorable and I love his little tongue sticking out. Please let us know how he is doing. I will pray that he is ok.


----------



## Rachel's Mom (Feb 26, 2007)

thank you carol...he is going downhill fast....he won't eat much today..but he still looks good if that makes sense....his fur is shiny and soft...his ears look clean...he smells good..it doesn't make sense...


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I've been thinking about little Carl today. I'm sorry he's not doing well.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Carl is a cutie, hope he will be ok.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I hope something can be done for him. He looks so cute. Poor baby. Cats seem to get kidney problems so easy. : (


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

I think it is likely that he would have to be sedated to get a good x ray. Hope the news is better than you are expecting. Good Luck wishes coming for Carl


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Kitty prayers on the way for Carl.

((hugs Char))


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Is there an update about Carl?


----------



## RedWoofs (Apr 19, 2008)

I'm thinking about and praying for Carl. Any news? I hope he makes a swift and full recovery
Sarah


----------



## ShadowsParents (Feb 27, 2007)

Hey, how is the lil guy?


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I am so sorry! Cats can crash so fast. I hope Carl is doing better.


----------



## Rachel's Mom (Feb 26, 2007)

thanks all...on thursday he went to the vet and got subq fluids...he needs to get this every three days now, on tuesday he goes in for a sonagram...the x-rays showed his kidneys to be normal sized and no stones....he is now on a special kidney diet...so far over 500 dollars spent...just on him...but that's okay, you do what you have to do...he eats some but not enough....very worried about him....:no:


----------

